# Broken Force Shift Lever



## Sore_Okole (Dec 24, 2005)

I have about 6 months on my SRAM Force shifters. Today during a ride, the right lever just broke. Pow. Guess I don't know my own strength! I noticed it acting strangely over the past week or so. When I would shift up the cog to the largest ring the lever would travel past the stop with a prominent "click".

I have Force shifters/brake levers, Force rear derailleur, Rival FD (no problem with left shifter).

Anyone else have this problem with broken shifters?

Thanks.

Eric


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm... Outside of a wreck, I've never actually seen a broken lever of any type other than an old 9 speed Shimano 105 one. 

It might be replaceable- give SRAM a call & see what they say.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

It sounds like your low limit screw wasn't set properly on the rear derailleur. Just the same, have your LBS contact SRAM about a warranty replacement. I suspect they'll replace the entire lever, but the shifter guts will drop out with the removal of 2 screws as well.


----------



## Sore_Okole (Dec 24, 2005)

*Update*

I called SRAM. They are going to replace the shifter, no questions asked and without hesitation. This is at least dynamite customer service. I wonder if it also indicates, though, that they know of a deeper quality control issues with these.

In any event, SRAM surpassed my expectations in resolving it.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Sore_Okole said:


> I called SRAM. They are going to replace the shifter, no questions asked and without hesitation. This is at least dynamite customer service. I wonder if it also indicates, though, that they know of a deeper quality control issues with these.
> 
> In any event, SRAM surpassed my expectations in resolving it.
> 
> Thanks for the comments.


I have well over 6000 miles on a Force group without a issue what so ever. Liked it so well I got Red on my new bike last fall. Good to hear about the wonderful customer service from Sram!!


----------

